# Dry food rotation?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi!

I have a 3-month old Spoo puppy, Mia, that I feed dry food. (Raw food disclaimer: I know the arguments, and one day I may have the time, money, and knowledge to venture into this realm, but for now, it's kibble.)

I'd like advice on whether to rotate kibble, and if so, how often. Many years ago, conventional wisdom said that changing food leads to a finicky eater. But lately I've heard that rotating kibble is better for the dog because any nutritional imbalances that develop on one food are corrected with the new food, and the change in flavors keeps the dog interested in eating.

Mia has done well on a few brands (Fromm, Premium Edge), and I'm interested in trying other brands (Orijen, Acana, Wellness) (she had soft stools and gas on Blue Buffalo).

Does anyone have any experience with changing kibble?

Thank you,
Liz


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i've done that. i have transistioned like 3 weeks one feed, then one week both feeds then 3 weeks the second feed etc. they do fine.

however, i have noticed my dogs all do really well on wellness (firm stool and shiny healthy coats and eyes) so lately i've just been feeding them that brand with just going back and forth between the feeds they have there. there is chicken, lamb and fish. (there is also the grainfree, but i'm not sure iif it may be too rich for them. they did not do well on taste of the wild)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think if they do well on one food, stick with it. There are too many kibble issues as it is. If they thrive and appear healthy, I wouldn't rock the boat until I had too. Fromm is a high rated kibble offering several flavors and proteins. 

When dogs in general are young pups their stools (in my experience) seem softer and firm up as they adjust to the food.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

There is no reason to rotate food if your dog does well on it.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the fast responses! I'll stick with what works!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yes, i spent about 4 months going back and forth and trying this and that, i realized that if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

like i said, i rotate between the various foods in wellness. they like it and all 4 are thriving on it.


----------

